# Can anyone help please? :)



## Womagaunt (Apr 26, 2013)

Just trying to identify this frog i found in my backyard i live in the sutherland shire NSW cheers


----------



## Mike11 (Apr 26, 2013)

The photos are a little blury but yeah it's probably a striped marsh


----------



## Shotta (Apr 26, 2013)

looks like a striped marsh frog or litoria nasuta (rocket frog i think)


----------



## Womagaunt (Apr 26, 2013)

i think its a marsh also, and i dont think its a litoria nasuta because its head it alot shorter cheers


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 28, 2013)

It definitely looks like a metamorph Striped Marsh Frog (_Limodynastes peroni_) yet to colour up properly, but still with the white and black head markings extending onto the arms and those long second last digits on the feet. _L. nasuta_ is not too far off the mark but the snout is not pointy enough, as already said, and the backlegs are not long and thick enough in comparison to the body. I also don't know of it occurring below just north of Newcastle, but that is not to say it absolutely does not.

Blue


----------

